# first pocket predator slingshot



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

this as my first pocket predator slingshot. It is a small poly seal sniper,and its great.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Short sweet and to the point. What sort of ammo holder thingy is that? Is it homemade? does it use magnets?


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

RealLucky the ammo holder is made out of neodymium magnets and then wrapped with duck tape, then I put a pice of para chord on it and wrapped with duck tape again.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Huh! Looks like a quick setup for steel ammo.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice slingshot, I'm sure you will have a great time.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great on your first slingshot....practice..practice..practice....For my self I shoot 4 different times a day & I am 71yrs old...keeps the mind tack sharp plus good eye & hand cordnation & helps the muscle's build up in your arms..Good health program for my self

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bobbyl1966 (Jan 2, 2016)

This slingshot is can be used in OTT and TTF?


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes it can bobbyl1966

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyl1966 (Jan 2, 2016)

last time i used slingshot i was young i used wood made fork and rocks as ammo now i see so many improvements in slingshot i want buy one and see if i stay can hit the target and i get better. With so many different forks i am comfused what to buy. But i know i want buy one fork not cheap i want one fork very accurate. I know need practice for accurate shots but if i miss the target i want know is me and not because i select the wrong fork.


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

If you want a very nice fork I recommend you to check out simple-shot.com or pocketpredator.com they both make extremely nice forks and at a very good price.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyl1966 (Jan 2, 2016)

ok thank you.


----------



## bobbyl1966 (Jan 2, 2016)

i have seen from simple shot the torgue and the scout.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Definantly check out pocketpredator.com, i have no experience with that other link, but Bill with Pocket Predator has made two amazing slingshots for me, and he uses a unique fork style allowing for Over The Top band placement and Through The Forks band placement on almost all his SS's. I'm sure whatever you pick from either one of the shops linked previously will be a great frame.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

lovetosling123 said:


> If you want a very nice fork I recommend you to check out simple-shot.com or pocketpredator.com they both make extremely nice forks and at a very good price.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Get a Scout from Simple shot

OM


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Hard to beat magnets for steel ammo dispensers. Yea, that Seal is dandy, appealing to the eye and pure function yet quite affordable. Bill is spot on with his many designs, one for every hand and use.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

One of my favourite slings. I also have the G10 version which is just as awesome.


----------



## BockBorg (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm looking to get into the HTS... any opinions? Haven't heard anything negative I just want to make sure it's reasonably easy to be accurate with from people's experience


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

BockBorg said:


> I'm looking to get into the HTS... any opinions? Haven't heard anything negative I just want to make sure it's reasonably easy to be accurate with from people's experience


 I my self only have the seal sniper and top shot and many others. I don't have the hts but I've heard great things about it. I like the seal sniper and it's really fun to shoot. I don't see to much of a difference between the hts and the seal sniper so I sure it's accurate. And I would suggest you to get it.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BockBorg (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah I took the plunge... got pretty wet for the exchange rate though. 69 cents on the dollar lol... Canada advantage

I got the nightstalker light and a spare bandset so we'll see how that treats me


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

BockBorg said:


> I'm looking to get into the HTS... any opinions? Haven't heard anything negative I just want to make sure it's reasonably easy to be accurate with from people's experience


Yeah I got a HTS in poly. Again, it's a great slingshot. It was my first from Bill. I prefer the Seal Sniper though because of the pinky hole. I can also recommend the Tube Master and S.E.R.E.


----------

